# Bellcross (Heroic Age) vs. Thor (Marvel)



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 9, 2007)

*Match One*

Physical fighting. No energy blasts, just punches, kicks and the occessional hammer swing.

*Match Two*

All out fight. Regular Thor, not Rune King or with Odin Power.



*BELLCROSS*



vs.


*THOR*​


----------



## ez (Nov 10, 2007)

Golden Bellcross has no showings aside from being able to go to another Universe and back. 

It should be mental chaos bellcross for the final fight, imo.

Can I get info on thor?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 10, 2007)

ezxx said:


> Golden Bellcross has no showings aside from being able to go to another Universe and back.



Well, he did blast through Mental Chaos Cerberus' attack. 




> Can I get info on thor?



 Respect the Phoenix


----------



## Power16 (Nov 10, 2007)

Can i get some info on Bellcross and Mental Chaos Bellcross?


----------



## Power16 (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay, i'll check those out. For match two your using classic thor, right and match three i hope mental chaos is at least a galaxy buster.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 10, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Okay, i'll check those out. For match two your using classic thor, right and match three i hope mental chaos is at least a galaxy buster.



Okay... scratch match three. I completely forgot about those Odin feats... And yes, it's classic Thor.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 10, 2007)

ezxx mention something about Golden B being able to port through dimension is that the version going against Classic Thor because he would needed to not get BFR. Bellcross definitely has the durability to go against Thor (curently checking his offenses).

For match one, How strong is he because Thor has lifted something as heavy as a planet(Asgard serpent) and Thor is usually a brawler.


----------



## ez (Nov 10, 2007)

Not sure if I have a full grasp of his abilities.. and the next panel and fights evenly with captain america the next, even goes so far as being affected by a and throw from him. Is that the famous jobbing i've heard about here? 


I couldn't figure out his base hitting strength either, Bellcross can take out ships in one hit. After a while most of the scans are related to odin power...such as him restoring the moon. The blasts I saw shouldn't affect Bellcross that much, after all he took 20,000 of Lekti's attacks and could continue fighting (albeit, pushed to mental chaos) I don't understand how powerful those are either. There's also him taking Karukinos' attacks which can melt matter.

i have some vids of Bellcross (poor quality, w/ x's in the middle)

ATATATATATATATATATATATAT!!!
ATATATATATATATATATATATAT!!!
ATATATATATATATATATATATAT!!!

still undecided at this point 

@Power16: He's never done that much lifting, he's split a planet in half while in mental chaos with a punch IIRC so that might be a better match overall..


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 10, 2007)

Power16 said:


> ezxx mention something about Golden B being able to port through dimension is that the version going against Classic Thor because he would needed to not get BFR. Bellcross definitely has the durability to go against Thor (curently checking his offenses).



BFR? Golden Bellcross is Bellcross after he ascended. From what was seen of the Golden Tribe, they could probably destroy the entire universe.



> For match one, How strong is he because Thor has lifted something as heavy as a planet(Asgard serpent) and Thor is usually a brawler.



He could easily move Bronze Tribe nests that are a little smaller than our moon, he could also destroy them with a single attack. Actually I can't remember Bellcross ever getting hurt by physical attacks in the anime...


----------



## Power16 (Nov 10, 2007)

Classic Thor with the Hammer could do pretty much anything that a GL ring or Power cosmic could do, i.e matter and energy manipulation, dimension porting, weather control and energy absorption and Thor has his own God blast (if channel right could affect a weak galactus). Thor jobs alot since he prefers brawling over the use of his power assets and this is why he sometimes doesn't do good against Hulk so i could see round 1 going to Bellcross. How does Bellcross fair against the powers i listed especially matter manipulation.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 10, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Classic Thor with the Hammer could do pretty much anything that a GL ring or Power cosmic could do, i.e matter and energy manipulation, dimension porting, weather control and energy absorption and Thor has his own God blast (if channel right could affect a weak galactus). Thor jobs alot since he prefers brawling over the use of his power assets and this is why he sometimes doesn't do good against Hulk so i could see round 1 going to Bellcross. How does Bellcross fair against the powers i listed especially matter manipulation.



Bellcross has an Existence affinity. So I don't know if you can manipulate him like that. Another power he had was that he could draw the life force out of his enemies and use it to strengthen his beam attacks.

Though, I'd say that dimension porting isn't allowed. Otherwise it wouldn't be much of a fight. And Metal Chaos Bellcross was so powerful that just by fighting somewhere near Mars he would have caused the Sun to explode due to the shockwaves of his energy.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 10, 2007)

What is his source of power and can he be drain of it. Bellcross is a powerhouse from what your saying. Thor has had high end absorption feats like containing blast that could destroy a 5 universe if i remember correctly (might i have to check it out).


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 10, 2007)

Power16 said:


> What is his source of power and can he be drain of it. Bellcross is a powerhouse from what your saying. Thor has had high end absorption feats like containing blast that could destroy a 5 universe if i remember correctly (might i have to check it out).



His body is his power source, that's why he is such a beast. I don't know if you can drain it or not but he could drain right back. Now that would be a boost if he could drain a little of Thor's life force.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll have to see if Thor's been drain before but i know he has Energy Absorption and he has pretty high feats in that area. That is what i see as his best chance at defeating Bellcross.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 10, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> BFR? Golden Bellcross is Bellcross after he ascended. From what was seen of the Golden Tribe, they could probably destroy the entire universe.



He didn't ascend.  He merged with all the possible versions of himself.  We don't know to what extent or what that means literally.  Just that 100,000 Bellcross's from different Timelines merged together.



> He could easily move Bronze Tribe nests that are a little smaller than our moon, he could also destroy them with a single attack. Actually I can't remember Bellcross ever getting hurt by physical attacks in the anime...



Bronze Tribe's nest at best are maybe a dozen kilometers in diameter.

Bellcross was injured by Cereberus and could be percied by Lekti's lances.  Nothing else really caused him to bleed.

Really, this is a terrible match up.  Thor's a Comicbook character.  He has probably dozens of one liners and stand alone feats backing him up across a long and probably inconsistent career.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 10, 2007)

Wesley said:


> He didn't ascend.  He merged with all the possible versions of himself.  We don't know to what extent or what that means literally.  Just that 100,000 Bellcross's from different Timelines merged together.



Which enabled him to absorb the power that the Golden Tribe left him. You know, the golden sphere that he tried to compress but couldn't. Lecty than 'summoned' the other 100.000 versions to give him enough strength to do it.




> Bronze Tribe's nest at best are maybe a dozen kilometers in diameter.



Depends, their size varies quite a lot.



> Bellcross was injured by Cereberus and could be percied by Lekti's lances.  Nothing else really caused him to bleed.



Cerberus is a special case. It was already as powerful as Bellcross when it was in it's normal state, the Mental Chaos version packed one hell of a punch.



> Really, this is a terrible match up.  Thor's a Comicbook character.  He has probably dozens of one liners and stand alone feats backing him up across a long and probably inconsistent career.



I don't see why. Bellcross should have quite a good chance.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 10, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> Which enabled him to absorb the power that the Golden Tribe left him. You know, the golden sphere that he tried to compress but couldn't. Lecty than 'summoned' the other 100.000 versions to give him enough strength to do it.



And we don't know what any of that meant exactly.  There was no narative like you'd convinently find in, say, a comicbook?  At best we can safely say Bellcross disintergrated after killing Cereberus and opening a gateway to whereever it was the Golden Tribe went.



> Depends, their size varies quite a lot.



This is true, but I never observed any made object approaching the size of the moon in Heroic Age.  A dozen kilometers is the highest observed size of a bronze nest that could be somewhat accurately scaled.



> Cerberus is a special case. It was already as powerful as Bellcross when it was in it's normal state, the Mental Chaos version packed one hell of a punch.



That's the thing, the Nodos tended to do things disproportionately to their size.  Their power can't be accurately demonstrated whenever they were doing things to eachother.  That's what celestial bodies like planets and asteriods and stuff are good for.



> I don't see why. Bellcross should have quite a good chance.



Absolutely not.  Thor is a comicbook character.  One throw away line about "destroying universes" holds more weight and credibility then an entire season of Heroic Age.


----------



## crimsonshade (Jan 8, 2011)

IDK much about Thor but it seems like the fight would go the other way.

Some of these points might seem repetitive but I will reiterate because I like to be as systematic and thorough as I can be.

Bell's power is existence which means it is nigh-impossible to kill him, he came back from nothingness with a little help from his nodos siblings.  He survived someone time traveling to every possible moment (200,000X i believe) and tried to kill him (the attacks stacked) but failed and drove him to mental chaos.  His life drain kills or nearly kills the victim (i forget).  His punch did split a fairly sized planet and mental chaos Bell tore time/space continuum with a punch (they were in hyperspace but it created a hole and they went to regular space).  Heroic Tribesmen/women (don't want women screaming bloody murder for sexism, you never know nowadays) are so powerful that when they clash (they where near Mars at time) it risks destroying the sun from the power shockwaves.  

Now for golden/awakened Bellcross.  He contains 100,000-200,000 different possibilities of him + whatever power the golden tribe left behind in that sphere which includes opening a portal to wherever they went.  He survived an attack, from a mental chaosed Cerberus, that turns whatever it touches into nothingness.


----------



## dimhaku (Jan 9, 2011)

why the fuck did you necro a 3 year old thread


----------



## crimsonshade (Jan 9, 2011)

sorry...i didn't notice it was 3 year old at the time.


----------



## Bender (Jan 9, 2011)

Lock plz someone


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Jan 9, 2011)

This thread is old, but not concluded.......


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 9, 2011)

Thor could just BFR him to another dimension


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 9, 2011)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> *Match One*
> 
> Physical fighting. No energy blasts, just punches, kicks and the occessional hammer swing.
> 
> ...



Bellcross wins round 1=/  energy blast means no hammer tricks. Bellcross is too durable to fall to Thor and too immortal to technically lose.


----------



## crimsonshade (Jan 9, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Thor could just BFR him to another dimension



since people seem interested in this accidentally necroed thread i will continue presenting my points.

How does teleporting him constitute as a win???  That hardly does anything...did you even read his durability feats not to mention his power is existence.  He has survived jupiter's explosion after these idiots ignited the atmosphere.  He survived attacks from all the other 4 which include some pretty epic stuff like 20,000 attacks all at once, gas that destroys matter, epic laser beams, came back from not existing (with a little help), etc...

Also, when he moves in mental chaos he release shock waves powerful enough to destroy nearby ships and they also calculated that his energy output is was that of a supernova at the time and if left alone would continue to increase until the solar system went bye bye.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 9, 2011)

BFR counts as a win. Read the rules.


----------



## crimsonshade (Jan 9, 2011)

could i have a link to these rules?  i've read a good amount of rules for this forum and i don't remember reading anything about an arena clause where the characters must stay within it or face disqualification. it's not in the op either...  as far as i know, chars are usually bloodlusted and are trying to kill/eliminate other char and won't do stuff like teleport them to another universe (which in my book does nothing since the char is still alive).

i must also point out that golden belcross can in fact open portals to places outside the universe, so were he in need to come back he could.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Jan 10, 2011)

now cant one of the nodos planet bust? and didnt belcross tank a blast from that guy? also


----------



## Vynjira (Jan 10, 2011)

Bellcross' Frenzy releases the an amount of energy on the scale of Supernovae..

..and 2 Nodos can't fight with eachother at full power without destroying planets.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 10, 2011)

Nothing but a statement, that kind of power was never demonstrated. Thor absorbed a blast that could destroy 1/5th of the universe


----------



## crimsonshade (Jan 11, 2011)

^just him flying around in mental chaos was gonna make the sun explode (bel was near mars at the time)

he can planet bust, otherwise this vs would be pointless.  he did stop normal cerberus' attack which is something like a black hole with merely a punch but not outrun epic mental chaos attack (she turned into this after she saw karakinus "die" in front of her while she was already in mental chaos)

correction, i think i said golden belcross had the power of 20,000 copies merged in him  but after rewatching it recently, lekti clearly states that she collected millions......*millions*.... of belcrosses and brought them all to their time period where they combined which gave bel enough power to compress and absorb golden ball and get their powers as well.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 11, 2011)

You're going on hyperbole statements that were never substantiated, I'm going by actual feats


----------



## Weltall8000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Can you prove it to be hyperbole in regards to the statement that it was millions?

Also, out of curiosity, how do you know the same isn't the case for tanking something destructive enough to bust 1/5 of a universe? ie what definitively let's us know it was indeed that powerful?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 11, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Nothing but a statement, that kind of power was never demonstrated. Thor absorbed a blast *that could destroy 1/5th *of the universe





Endless Mike said:


> You're going on hyperbole statements that were never substantiated, I'm going by actual feats



prrof of the bolded. I know nothing of Thor too be honest, but that sounds ridiculous. I thought even Odin was just upper multi-Galaxy level or whatever. The latter info being the impression I got from reading a confrontation between him and Thanos. 

Also, was it just that Thor used his hammer, or was there something else to it? Also, Can the Hammer absorbed any kind of energy? 

Ps: What stops Bellcross from doing what Red Hulk did? Bellcross should be more than strong enough (++planet buster), and arguably worthy enough, to move the hammer or whatever.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 12, 2011)

Being bloodlusted means they'll do whatever they can to win and not hold back, BFR will be used if it works, they won't not try it if they feel it will work best. Not arguing for either side. Battle Field Removal is just as legit a way to win as killing, immobilising/petriying or mind control.


----------



## crimsonshade (Jan 12, 2011)

Bel's strength should not be an issue here as he has clearly punched his way through a bronze nest, split a planet, sent a nodos flying into mars' moon which knocked it out of orbit, punch through a nodos despite their ridiculous durability, stoped cerberus' tornado like attack of nothing, and the feats go on...

edit: can someone clarify what these acronyms mean?  i read what some were once upon a time but forgot now... eg PIS, BFR, i know CIS is character induced stupidity, but often i get lost in threads because of these.  or H2 ichigo (guessing 2nd hollow form?)


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 12, 2011)

Weltall8000 said:


> Can you prove it to be hyperbole in regards to the statement that it was millions?
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, how do you know the same isn't the case for tanking something destructive enough to bust 1/5 of a universe? ie what definitively let's us know it was indeed that powerful?



Because an equal bomb actually did destroy 1/5th of the universe



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> prrof of the bolded. I know nothing of Thor too be honest, but that sounds ridiculous. I thought even Odin was just upper multi-Galaxy level or whatever. The latter info being the impression I got from reading a confrontation between him and Thanos.
> 
> Also, was it just that Thor used his hammer, or was there something else to it? Also, Can the Hammer absorbed any kind of energy?



Yes. Granted it's an extreme high-end feat, but I feel justified in using it when the other side is pulling out bullshit hyperbole claims of things that never actually happened. Outlier feats that actually occurred > claims of stuff that never occurred. 



> Ps: What stops Bellcross from doing what Red Hulk did? Bellcross should be more than strong enough (++planet buster), and arguably worthy enough, to move the hammer or whatever.



Because that was PIS and Thor smacked the shit out of Red Hulk twice later on? 



crimsonshade said:


> Bel's strength should not be an issue here as he has clearly punched his way through a bronze nest, split a planet,



A very small planet

Thor dumps him in a black hole, or hits him with antimatter, or just plain speedblitzes him as he's nowhere near lightspeed without outside help. This shouldn't even be being argued.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 12, 2011)

Can't Thor easily solo the DBZverse? iirc DBZverse won against Bellcross


----------



## crimsonshade (Jan 12, 2011)

OBD wikispaces says that he beat goku in some OBD thread.  Nodos are just beast, they planet bust just by fighting near it (not even attacking it directly) and given enough time, the energy shock waves released by mental chaos bellcross would've destroyed the sun (caused it to supernova).


----------

